# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Khám phá Cô Tô cùng khách hàng của PYS Travel

## pystravel

Cô Tô thực sự đã trở thành huyền thoại về vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, trong lành và sự thân thiện đến bất ngờ, bãi biển Cô Tô không ồn ào náo nhiệt, bạn sẽ được thả mình với sóng biển mặn nồng. Một thiên đường của những bãi cát vàng, của nước biển xanh với những con sóng dồn dập nối đuôi nhau tràn vào bờ như muốn cuốn đi những mệt mỏi lo âu. Đặc biệt hơn bạn sẽ được đến với một thế giới thu nhỏ mà ở đó, con người sống với nhau bằng sự hồn hậu, chân chất, thật thà. 

Du lịch Cô Tô bạn sẽ có cơ hội trải nghiệm hàng chục bãi tắm tuyệt đẹp, được chiêm ngưỡng bãi đá pealit ở Cầu Thủ Mỵ - nơi còn lưu giữ nhiều nét quần thể kiến tạo của tự nhiên. Nếu muốn, mỗi người sẽ trở thành những ngư dân trong những chuyến phiêu lưu ra khơi bắt cá, câu mực. Và để mạo hiểm thử sức mình, bạn hãy đến với những người lướt sóng hoặc tổ lặn biển huyền thoại của Cô Tô. Họ bắt cá bằng cách lặn sâu xuống biển, cá sẽ được bắt bằng những chiếc vợt hoặc lưới chìm.

----------


## dung89

Ai mà say sóng thì không ngắm được Cô Tô

----------

